# Do you wait for your dog to wake up/wake you up in the morning?



## LadyB (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi, Folks,

I have been getting my dog up usually around 7 for her morning walk (which under current weather conditions is really just a relief outing). In the summer she usually pops out of her crate pretty quickly when I open the door. In the winter, though, I can open the crate door and she'll stay in there for—who knows—I usually make her get going by about 7:30. I'm a super-early riser so I don't care about sleeping in or anything.

She goes to bed between 8:30 and 9 pm—so her night-time outing is usually around then. She has a history of struvite crystals so I'm a little concerned about her not peeing for 11 hours or longer, but I also wonder if it's OK to just let her get going when she wants to get going. She never seems to "need" to pee when she gets up... it can take upwards of 10 minutes (sometimes longer) for her to go.

So I'm curious: do you wake your dogs up, or wait for them to wake up/wake you up?

L


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I typically wake Katie when I get up. We go out for a potty break, then she goes back to sleep on her bed in the kitchen while I shower. We both eat breakfast, then she goes back to bed with my husband and sleeps until he gets up or until she gets him up. She can be quite lazy.  

She gets her last potty break at night around 9:30 and we're usually up and out before 5. She doesn't seem to _need_ to pee in the morning (or when I get home from work), but I don't want to take chances.


----------



## littlesoprano (Sep 21, 2013)

Most of the time Cosmo will wake us, but lately I have to FORCE him to wake up lol. He doesn't sleep with his crate door shut anymore (gasp), but I notice most of the time if I wake him up, he'll look at me, and then just lays back down to sleep. So unless I need to go somewhere, I just let him wake up when he wakes up.


----------



## Rayneiac (Jun 18, 2012)

A bit of both?

Mine are used to a trip outside right about 6am, so even on weekends or days off, they will let me know it's 6am and out we go. Once that is done, I can go back to sleep and they will be lazy butts until I decide to get up again. But when those kennel doors open, it's ON!

But one is a 16 week old puppy, so I can't complain too much about the 6am potty breaks since I'm the one that set the schedule that seems to be working...


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson gets up when we get up. On the weekdays he's up when the alarm goes off at 6:15, but likes to snuggle in bed for 5min or so. After that 5min, he jumps up and starts looking at us like "Ok, snuggle time is over. Let's go!"

On the weekends he'll sleep until 7:30 max and then wake us up, but that's generally when my husband wakes up anyway, so it's probably 50/50.

He's not one to keep sleeping if somebody in the house is up. When my parents visit and wake up at 6am on the weekends, he hears them and won't go back to sleep, which is annoying.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Both  Eko wakes me up, then we wake Xena up (LAZY DOG). He sticks his cold nose on me and licks my face til I get up, then I tell him to go get Xena and he goes and stands in front of her cage lol.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

My dogs wake up the moment my alarm goes off, so I don't really get to sleep in lol! They will come and lick my face. If I don't wake up, usually my dog will settle down and sleep for another 15-20 mins before trying to wake me up again haha


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Weekdays- Bentley,tank and Mae wait until I wake up at 6 and then they wake up. Mia gets up at 4 with my sister. She will go potty and usually go back to bed and wake up again at 6. Today,Molly, the foster woke up at 4 then went back to sleep until 6. But we ended up not having school so there all sleeping again,lol. 

Weekends- I don't wake up till 8 on Saturdays and that's when they get up. If Mia has to go before then she will bark at me. Then I let her out and back to bed I go,lol. Sundays if I have to open at subway,where I work we are up at 6. If not we wake up at 8. They will sleep as long as I do. But I usually can't get go to sleep until 12-1 am anyway. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

My dogs don't make a move until I get up... Everyone in the house can be up and ready to start the day... If I'm not up then neither are the dogs (unless it is past 10 am (Typical day for us starts at 4-5am, however there are those days when my disability gets the better of me and sheer pain causes me to be all but completely bedridden.) then they will ask to be taken out by whomever is awake then come right back to bed to be with me as soon as they are done).....


----------



## Blueduck1105 (Sep 17, 2013)

Little bit of both depends on his water intake a and when we go to bed! He wakes up first usually pees and goes back to bed though 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Our dog sleeps in bed with us. 
During the week/on Saturday when one or the other of us gets up for work in the morning, he gets up with us, goes out, eats breakfast, goes back to bed with the other person. Days when no one has to get up, he often wakes us up to go out, though considerably later than we get up other days.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

During the week, I usually get up for work and let Buffy stay in bed while I go take a shower. After I come back upstairs and get dressed, I bring her downstairs with me and let her outside. If it was up to her, she'd stay in bed longer.

On weekends, she usually wakes me up.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

My Molly is like a canine rooster. She gets up before the dawn, usually around 5 am. I take her out, feed her, she goes back to bed with DH & I start my day.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ryker sleeps in the bed with us. The SO gets up before me and takes him out and then Ryker will come back to bed to snuggle. When I get up he goes outside again and then goes back to bed and watches me get ready for work. I'm not someone who wakes up early so on the weekends he will sleep in with me. I'm glad that I got a dog with the same sleeping habits as me lol.


----------



## PaxPoppaAstoria (Jan 13, 2014)

Pax is up by 7 every morning. Usually I'm up before him around 6.30, so I take him out for a walk then, but on the weekends when I'd like a few extra minutes of sleep, he's letting me know that he needs to go out by 7. I find that I'm usually in bed by 11, which is when he's in bed. He gets his last potty break between 10 and 10.30.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

On work days my alarm wakes us all up at 5 am. And Mia then proceeds to remind me to get up because the alarm said we need to get up and get food NOW. lol

Weekends and Fridays we sleep later but if I'm not up by 8ish she'll usually start trying to convince me we need to get going.

It's kind of annoying. She goes pee, eats a little then goes back to sleep.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

omg you people i would roll back over under the covers and tell you guys i need sleep! ha!

im a late nighter, so im usually up until 4am-5am.

Thor gets up when I do.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Snowball usually wakes up before us, but he doesn't normally wake us up unless he _really_ has to pee. Even then, its like, the most innocuous method of waking us up... he just jumps on the bed and lays down beside me instead of his usual place at the very end of the bed.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

gingerkid said:


> Snowball usually wakes up before us, but he doesn't normally wake us up unless he _really_ has to pee. Even then, its like, the most innocuous method of waking us up... he just jumps on the bed and lays down beside me instead of his usual place at the very end of the bed.


This is usually how Watson wakes us up on the weekends. He'll shift around, stand up, flop down next to me, move a little higher on the bed, etc. Though last weekend he just stood on top of my husband and stared at him. lol


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't even let my cat in the bedroom anymore because she'd wake me up at like 6 am by scratching the walls or knocking stuff off the bureau. She also would sometimes start gently batting at my eyes. And, oh, if there was a plastic bag around, she'd make as much noise as she could with it. My other cat used to sit on my head to wake me up. And, it would hurt! He was a big cat and it would pull my hair really hard.

Buffy used to get up by 9 am at the latest, and start jumping all over the bed, but I think I converted her to a late sleeper.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The little dogs sleep with me but Kris sleeps in her crate. She only fusses if she has to go out so the time varies, anytime from 5 am on. When I hear her, I let her out, give her a handful of kibble and she goes back in her crate and sleeps till I get up, usually around 7 am in the winter. All the dogs all go out at around 8 am when I go to feed my horse, then come back in and go back to sleep except for Kris who is on limited exercise right now because of her spay. Usually she goes back outside and stays out there for a few hours playing. Right now she is not happy that she cannot run down with the other dogs to feed the horse.


----------



## Effisia (Jun 20, 2013)

Every morning during the week at 6am on the dot Annabel will wake us up. We don't need to set the alarm anymore. She uses her very special, slightly higher pitched reverberating "I'm HUNGRY! Hey! HEY! Food!" bark. Perfect way to wake up for work :frusty:

On the weekends, if I'm "on duty" for her weekend breakfasts, she lets me sleep until about 7:45. If my husband's on duty, she only lets him sleep until 6:30. How she knows, I have no idea. She'll always go right back to sleep after she's been fed, but she certainly knows when it's meal time.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> This is usually how Watson wakes us up on the weekends. He'll shift around, stand up, flop down next to me, move a little higher on the bed, etc. Though last weekend he just stood on top of my husband and stared at him. lol


Ryker does this too. If he has to potty while we are asleep he will stand up and stare at me with his nose an inch from my face until I get up.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm up at 5 am M-F, so I wake them up. 

On weekends, Alannah would sleep in bed with us until we get up, no matter how long we sleep in. Murphy always has other plans though, and usually wakes me by around 7 am with quiet whining so I can let him outside to go potty. Then I feed them and they usually will agree to go back to sleep with us until around 9 or so.


----------



## CobbersMom (Jul 30, 2013)

During the week, the alarm goes off at 6:30 and I get up, get dressed, then wake Cobber up and coax him out of his crate so he can crawl out, roll over and get a grand full-body scratch. Then we go out so he can pee. Back in his crate so I can feed all the cats, brush my teeth, make coffee, pack lunch, start the car. He goes back to sleep through all that, then he gets up again to clean up any food the cats have left behind, we go out again so he can poop. Then he's into the car and we're off for the day (he goes to day care, I go to work).

On the weekends, he lets me sleep till about 7, then he decides that's enough and starts making impatient noises so I'll wake up  We still go through basically the same get-up routine, but having that extra 1/2 an hour of sleep without an alarm clock leaves me feeling a whole lot more refreshed. Instead of getting in the car and going somewhere, we chill and then once I'm fully caffeinated, we take our first long walk of the day.


----------



## cellophane (Dec 30, 2013)

The first week or two my alarm would go off and I'd try to play snooze tag. That lasted until I did it one too many times and she had an accident in the hallway. Now I usually hear her rustling around before the alarm goes off but we wait until it's officially time to get up, then stumble downstairs and go out for a quick potty break. Then on to the morning grind. I try to get a walk or some yard time in before we leave. The only time she has been impatient in the morning is when it's urgent to go out. She has a really soft whine and will pace a lot which will get me up pretty quick :redface:


----------



## mholmes000 (Oct 6, 2012)

I put Tyson down at 10:00 pm and let him out in the morning around 6:00 am. A couple of months ago he was usually screaming around 5:00 am like clockwork. He is seven months and is easily sleeping until 6:00 or so. Thank God!


----------



## LOSt (Aug 7, 2010)

I get up at 5 and usually wake up before Roxy does... but as soon as I start putting on clothes (mainly pants..) she is up and out of bed and is excited to go out... The cats are a whole different story... they used to wake us up by pawing at us on the face....really happy that doesnt happen anymore  Weekends we all sleep late


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

The BF gets up for work at 5:30am so usually Ranger gets up with him, goes out for a quick bathroom, and may or may not eat his first meal before climbing up into bed with me. If I've been up late he'll just get up and move into the BF's spot for better cuddles and stay until I'm up. If he really needs to go out he'll lay beside me panting and shift around. 

On days that my back hurts too much, he'll go use the bathroom and then spends the whole day on the bed with me leaving only for food and bathroom. I always feel bad because you can tell he gets bored, but I guess he believes his job is to give me comfort.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

It is the oddest thing. My dog and I wake up at the exact same time, I think we're both wired to get up by then (around 8-8:30m). But sometimes he will wake up before me, I always let him wake me up. Why get up early if he's still asleep? If he really has to go and I'm asleep, he'll put his two front paws on my bed. I'm a light sleeper, so that usually gets me. If not, then he goes to whining to a slight bark. 

But when he was a puppy, he was on a schedule. Since he can hold it longer we're really not on a schedule for the morning (but mornings only).


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

I usually wake Zoe up. Sometimes I have to coax her to get up and out of her crate, but after she's walked and fed, she's bouncing around haha.


----------



## Scottsmum (Jan 3, 2014)

With our old dog - we'd wake her up to go out, then put her back to bed. Only as her eye sight wasn't great and she was known to just pee where she was as she got older - much easier (for her, apparently) to wee on her bed then go out the back.

Scottie our new boy walks us up at 6.10 am - he gets into bed and reminds us its walkie time. We let him have that as he seems to thrive on routine.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

On weekends yes, weekdays no. Zoey used to get up at 5 AM all the time ...it was such a PITA. I would be up for hours before anyone else trying to keep her quiet, she usually gets up around 7 AM now ... much better!


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

My alarm is set for 6:41 am. Some mornings Jubel waits for the alarm to start the morning snuggles, wake up, FEED ME routine. Other mornings he tries to start that 15-20 minutes before my alarm will go off. When he starts to fuss early he'll usually settle after I look at the clock and tell him "soon." On the weekends I still get up around 7am to let him out to potty and feed him before climbing back into bed for a few hours. Jubes is perfectly happy to snuggle back into bed after getting his food.

I've NEVER had to wake him up, ever. If I wake up for any reason he notices and is ready to go with me for whatever it is. If I'm just getting up to pee or need a glass of water I can usually tell him "it's okay I'll be right back" and he'll stay in bed. Sometimes he'll still follow me.

If he needs to get up to potty he'll start with a soft whine which will usually prompt a "potty?" from me. As soon as I say "potty?" he'll jump out of bed and rush for the back door. The rare times I didn't promptly inquire if he needed to potty he progressed to a soft grumbling bark.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Whenever I get up, Aidan follows me downstairs. Sometimes he goes back to sleep, sometimes he's ready to start his day.

On the rare mornings that everyone in the family leaves and I am still in bed, he wakes me up to let me know they have left, and then I get up and he goes back to bed.


----------



## Anna2014 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello LadyB! My dog Hanna usually get up before me very early in the morning, but if I go on stay in bed she goes back to her bed again. She often does a wee one time at the halfnight, and almost daily I find a bit little puddle in the kitchen when I get up!. Don't care a lot about this, my dog is really sleepyhead


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Now a days I could sleep until 6pm and he wouldn't wake me up,so its is my job to get him up and out. I normally get up around 1:00pm. I`m a heavy sleeper so perhaps my dog and cats gave up on trying long time ago. Raggy actually used to jump on my bed if I was being slow about getting out of it,but it's been half a year sense he's done that.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Roxie wakes when I do. I let her out and feed her and then she goes back to bed unless it's walk or ride time.


----------



## surlys_mom (Jul 5, 2013)

The very second the alarm goes off, she is at 100% full capacity energy and can hardly contain her excitement, no matter what time that happens to be.


----------



## LadyB (Mar 7, 2013)

These stories are cute and funny. I do wonder if anything would be different if she weren't crated at night... The past couple mornings I've just let her sleep until she gets up. So far it hasn't been that late, but we'll see what it's like today (husband will probably sleep a bit later).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

LOL, :laugh:

If I waited for any of my dogs to wake me up, I wouldn't wake up in the morning lol.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah I am a light sleeper so I keep one ear open for the dogs to paw at the back door to the outside in the kitchen-- then I get up and let them out-- its usu around 3am for a night potty (depending on the ingredients of dinner/scraps) and around 6:30 am for the morning ritual....

The Berner tends to loose stool (he eats everything and anything ) and has a couple of very messy loose stool inside and I am motivated to avoid that...


----------



## Kyle071785 (Nov 28, 2013)

on my days off I usually wait for him to wake me and start making noise in his crate. Usually this is as early as 7am but sometimes as late as 9am (depending on what time I put him to bed the night before)

when I work my day shifts, I get him up at 4am with me. Take him out for a potty, give him a tiny treat then put him back to bed. My wife then gets up with him at 6am for his meal before she goes to work

when I work my night shifts, I get him up at 5:30am when I get home. Take him out for a short walk/potty. Feed him his breakfast, then put him back in his crate to stay beside me until noon when I wake


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Manna doesn't sleep through the night AT ALL!
every 2 or so hours, "I wanna play!" yeah it's only recently that she's learned to play on her own. 
sleep is usually not an option. 

I think I have the most hyper newfie in existence


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

my dogs are to get up when I get up whether to want to or not. I am on a schedule, I cant just wait for them to get their butts in gear. my mom lets her dogs keep their own schedule and it drives me batty lol


----------

